# Steering wheel buttons default functionality



## Frederik (Feb 6, 2017)

We have seen in several videos from the reveal that the steering wheel buttons can be used to adjust the steering wheel position and the mirrors, but is there any information about their default functioniontality? Are they used for autopilot and/or audio volume control, or can they be assigned different functionalities? I haven’t seen any information on this and I’m very curious if anyone who had a test ride could elaborate on this.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Frederik said:


> We have seen in several videos from the reveal that the steering wheel buttons can be used to adjust the steering wheel position and the mirrors, but is there any information about their default functioniontality? Are they used for autopilot and/or audio volume control, or can they be assigned different functionalities? I haven't seen any information on this and I'm very curious if anyone who had a test ride could elaborate on this.


My sense is that you can set that kind of thing.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@Frederik , try starting here in this thread and watch the video!
Mvg, MikE

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/motortrend-follow-up-article-on-interior.4785/#post-41147


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my expectation (from no actual evidence at all) is one will default to volume and audio scrolling unless there is another overlay on the screen.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

On the S you can set what the buttons do when you push them. At least the right one for sure, the left pauses (Tesla's mute) the sound.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

From the pictures on the Google Photos page of the UI, you can't configure the default setting for the buttons on the wheels. So I would think they are context sensitive only, and if nothing is open it would control the audio.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

viperd said:


> From the pictures on the Google Photos page of the UI, you can't configure the default setting for the buttons on the wheels. So I would think they are context sensitive only, and if nothing is open it would control the audio.


The only thing I will say is...

1) We don't know what happens if you hold down the steering wheel buttons. That could bring up a menu to set defaults.

2) Tesla UI and functionality changes over time!! That means if you can't set the defaults on day 1, we can submit suggestions and it could be added later.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

3) The MotorTrend writeup noted their function could be assigned


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> 3) The MotorTrend writeup noted their function could be assigned


Not quite.
It said:



> These little wheels can be assigned to a number of functions via the central screen, including telescoping, raising, and lowering the steering wheel and adjusting the Tesla's mirrors.


It doesn't necessarily mean "assigned by the user", but "assigned by the context on the screen".
As in the provided examples (steering wheel adjustments, mirror adjustments).

AFAIK, we still haven't seen anything beyond that, everything is just guesswork at this point.
This is what led me to believe the scroll wheel UI might still be heavily under construction, as i've mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

orcinus said:


> "assigned by the context on the screen".


What a bizarre interpretation.

Let's take the case of no context on the screen. Should the wheels A) Do nothing, or B) Change the context (and thus their function)?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

orcinus said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean "assigned by the user", but "assigned by the context on the screen".
> As in the provided examples (steering wheel adjustments, mirror adjustments).





Topher said:


> What a bizarre interpretation.


I interpreted it the same way.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Topher said:


> What a bizarre interpretation.
> 
> Let's take the case of no context on the screen. Should the wheels A) Do nothing, or B) Change the context (and thus their function)?
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Well one possibility is that they have some kind of default function (that may or may not be programmable) and only when a specific context is on the screen do they assume a context-specific function.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Topher said:


> What a bizarre interpretation.
> 
> Let's take the case of no context on the screen. Should the wheels A) Do nothing, or B) Change the context (and thus their function)?


Irrelevant, as that isn't described nor mentioned by the article.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey, when you get the car, then you will know. Until then, you are just spinning your keyboard.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Badback said:


> Hey, when you get the car, then you will know. Until then, you are just spinning your keyboard.


Gee, sorry...I was only responding to a question someone had asked. At any rate, I wasn't aware that speculating and discussing items before taking delivery was frowned upon here.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Gee, sorry...I was only responding to a question someone had asked. At any rate, I wasn't aware that speculating and discussing items before taking delivery was frowned upon here.


Not only is it not frowned upon, it is expected.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Not only is it not frowned upon, it is expected.


Gee, I thought it was mandatory!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Gee, sorry...I was only responding to a question someone had asked. At any rate, I wasn't aware that speculating and discussing items before taking delivery was frowned upon here.


It's not, it's just me being grumpy.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Man, I really hope someone creates a video soon of the default functions of the wheels! I've seen them used for a few features like moving the steering wheel around and adjusting the a/c, but I'd really like to see the media controls. I would say 99% of the time I'll have nav and media up while i'm driving. I'm hoping I can control volume and other media functions from the left mouse wheel. I tend to switch between channels as well as AM/FM/SiriusXM frequently and also change volume, so I'd really love an easy way to change those. Ideally I'm thinking volume scroll up, channels scroll sideways, change AM/FM/Sirius click the button (if that's possible). Since I tend to drive with my left a lot, i'd like to use those from the left side.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Look at the thread from @MelindaV for other features you want to see. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/want-to-see-features-weve-not-seen-in-videos-photos-yet.4806/


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I vaguely remember one driver during the delivery event doing some feature navigation and selection with the steering wheel. Could be wrong, but I seem to remember some screens changing without taps on the touch screen...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Look at the thread from @MelindaV for other features you want to see. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/want-to-see-features-weve-not-seen-in-videos-photos-yet.4806/


Ah, thanks for the heads up!  There seems to be a lot of overlap in thread topics so I never seem to know where to post.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

John said:


> I vaguely remember one driver during the delivery event doing some feature navigation and selection with the steering wheel. Could be wrong, but I seem to remember some screens changing without taps on the touch screen...


Would love to see that! All I've seen so far was some adjustments of the steering wheel and a/c with the steering wheel controls.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

There is nothing I hate more than not having a "next track" button on the steering wheel, because I often listen to music on shuffle. My Porsche doesn't, but luckily it does have one user-programmable button that I used for that feature. My i3 doesn't have it and the forward/back buttons are on the PASSENGER SIDE of the main console so I have to reach all the way over to go to the next track.

So, as long as it either has one or can be programmed for it, I'm happy.


----------



## Mark C (Aug 26, 2016)

Badback said:


> It's not, it's just me being grumpy.


Not hard to see why, since a great many of us have already been waiting almost a year and a half already!!

Couldn't imagine doing that for a Nissan Leaf or Mitsubishi i-MiEV or Chevy B...


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

John said:


> I vaguely remember one driver during the delivery event doing some feature navigation and selection with the steering wheel. Could be wrong, but I seem to remember some screens changing without taps on the touch screen...


I also vaguely remember something like that, but it looked like the toolbar in the lower part of the left pane (the one with wipers, rear view cam etc. buttons) was being navigated. Trouble is, i just remembered that out of the blue, and i'm not sure if i've dreamed it, or projected my own preconceptions of how it should work (paramnesia is a helluva drug), or if it was real.

Edit: In my defense, i've been pulling some crazy work weeks lately, and haven't been sleeping too well.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

orcinus said:


> I also vaguely remember something like that, but it looked like the toolbar in the lower part of the left pane (the one with wipers, rear view cam etc. buttons) was being navigated. Trouble is, i just remembered that out of the blue, and i'm not sure if i've dreamed it, or projected my own preconceptions of how it should work (paramnesia is a helluva drug), or if it was real.
> 
> Edit: In my defense, i've been pulling some crazy work weeks lately, and haven't been sleeping too well.


Still looking through all the youtube videos and can't seem to find any media controls from the steering wheel.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Still looking through all the youtube videos and can't seem to find any media controls from the steering wheel.


I don't remember ever seeing media being controlled via the scroll wheels.
One of the things that led me to believe the UI is unfinished (or was, during the demo rides).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Still looking through all the youtube videos and can't seem to find any media controls from the steering wheel.


It is a 100% certainty that you will be able to control media on the wheel.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It might not even be implemented yet. Part of the reason they are shipping to employees only at first is so they can continue to add to the software. 
And even if it is missing, Tesla can certainly add or change that functionality in the future. That's another great bonus to this car


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It is a 100% certainty that you will be able to control media on the wheel.


yea, I have no doubt that it can be controlled from the steering wheel, but it'd be nice to see how those controls will work. I'm really hoping all the media controls will be controlled from the steering wheel without selecting the screen every time.


----------



## favo (Jun 7, 2017)

From another thread:


RiggerJon said:


> ❑ Do wheel buttons pushin also? Yes, although I'm not sure what that action facilitates. Could just be for future enhancements. The left is primarily audio. Volume is on the scroll wheel and left/right changes tracks. The wheels control other items like mirrors & steering wheel position when in those menus.





RiggerJon said:


> Ah, good to know. I do now see that pushing it pauses the music. Will need to play around to see what else they do. Thx for the tip!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

favo said:


> From another thread:


Thanks! I didn't see that post. At least that gives a little bit of info. Still would really like to see a short video of someone using the controls.


----------



## CJ.shiny (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a question for the next reviewer / owner to play with the steering wheel, or employee that wants to answer. 
*What forms of input are recognized by the Model 3 steering wheel scroll controls?*
We know there are a left and right scroll wheel that roll vertically. We know when center console is in certain settings , the wheels function is temporarily overridden contextually for adjustments. (contextual override reference /youtu.be/H32uvXG1uZo?t=44). 

My question is which of the following are recognized movements by the hardware? OTA could add future configuration for these? Are there some that are recognized.. but not configurable currently?

Scroll up and down (for sure?)
Single Click - after scrolling to select (highly likely)
Click and Hold ?
Scroll, or tilt left and right?
No Scroll -> Single Click -toggles something separate from the scroll?
Double Click (triple?)- configurable to a different system than scroll?
Click -> Hold while scrolling -> release ?
Hold left while scrolling right ?
Hold right while scrolling left ?
simultaneous scroll L+R (configured separate from L or R)
simultaneous L+R click ?
simultaneous hold ? (=trigger voice command? "Ok Tesla...")
Are the wheels vertical only? or omni direction like track-balls?
Are the wheels, or the bezel around them touch sensitive? (swipe without scroll?)
Can anyone, confirm, deny, add to, or shed some light on any of these in the Model 3?


----------



## CJ.shiny (Oct 2, 2017)

Lots answered here.





steering controls
* roll up and down
* click left, right, and center.

Default
* left wheel = Audio volume & track L/R
* right wheel = ?? nothing in park

purely speculative.. i'd guess that right wheel is all sorts of contextual things when driving. Cruise control speed / TACC follow distance / wiper speed when on.

Edit: from Later video, as of Oct 15th.. Holding for 5 seconds did not bring up the customize menu like Model S


----------

